# House for rent



## martinep (25 Mar 2011)

Hi,
Moving for a year. I want to rent out the house, fully furnished which is in Aylmer, Québec, 20 minutes to headquarters in Ottawa. I'm having a hard time renting. Anyone know where I can advertise it?
If anyone is interested, it is a 3 bedroom, two story house, 2 1/2 bathrooms, 1900 square feet. Moving date flexible, july or August 2011 to summer 2012.
Thanks   
martine.peters@uqo.ca


----------



## ServingYou.ca (27 Mar 2011)

One of the best places is Kijiji.ca


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Mar 2011)

I rented my house in Rockland in 8 hours on kijiji.  Good tenant, still there a year later - and I had 4 solid replies before I chose the current cash cow applicant


----------



## 4Feathers (27 Mar 2011)

In some places the OR keeps a list of homes for rent for personnel arriving who want to go on IR. Much nicer living in a real home than in some couped up hotel style room somewhere.


----------

